

Whistleblowers Beware: Apps Like Whisper and Secret Will Rat You Out  - zerny
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/whistleblowers-beware/

======
ostikk
I am not a big fan of these apps. The more I use it, the worse I feel as I see
what people say about people I care about

